# What is The Best Mathews Bow ever?



## GANoles09 (Sep 4, 2009)

Im curious to know to you all fellow archers onto which Mathews bow they considered the best ever and the worst? I have shot the z7 and helim , I consider them great bows. What do you think?

GANoles09


----------



## Porterhouse83 (Jun 18, 2011)

Drenalin and switchback are the best they ever made imo. Only 2 I would consider if I bought another Mathews.


----------



## TimmyZ7 (Aug 11, 2010)

2010 Mathews Z7!


----------



## CherryJu1ce (Feb 25, 2005)

I can't stand Mathews, but the Switchback XT was/is still one of the best hunting bows ever.


----------



## MonsterElk6X6 (Mar 4, 2012)

The z7 and the mr7 are two of the best bows I have ever shot.


----------



## pabuckslayer08 (Nov 19, 2008)

Well I used to bash them all since the SBXT, I liked that bow but never the grip on the Mathews, however the new Helim I think is the best bow they have ever made, feels alot like the 07-08 Bowtechs with a smooth draw and super solid backwall


----------



## MathewsOhio (Feb 9, 2012)

Switchback XT was the best


----------



## pass thru 2 (Aug 26, 2009)

Dxt .. Was the best Mathews I shot and I shot alot of them.


----------



## murdoc (Nov 1, 2006)

apex


----------



## edgerat (Dec 14, 2011)

Conquest4


----------



## HoughsArchery (Oct 7, 2011)

Just going off what Mathews I have shot I would say all of them but if I have to choose its Monster 7.0 with Z7 Xtreme close second.


----------



## ArcherNo12 (Jul 23, 2011)

Conquest Triumph


----------



## Viper69 (Feb 4, 2003)

DXT in its time that is...


----------



## 4x4buck (Oct 15, 2010)

ORIGINAL switchback hands down.


----------



## keegan (Dec 2, 2007)

Drenalin, Apex 7, Helim, Dxt, never have shot the Apex but i'm sure that's great too. The order isn't nesseceraly best to worst because some are more for hunting while others target. The apex 7 holds awfully steady.


----------



## derickk (Feb 19, 2012)

I love my Z7 but I would love to have my Switchback again


----------



## MonsterManiac7 (Apr 7, 2011)

MonsterElk6X6 said:


> The z7 and the mr7 are two of the best bows I have ever shot.


Yeah, I would say those are Probably the best!


----------



## 2wireweims (Sep 6, 2009)

I didnt start shooting Mathews until the mid 2000's, but out of those models I have shot or owned, I have been most impressed with the EZ7, and my Monster 7.0. 
For 2012 I think the MR8 will be hard to beat. It is smooth and steady. I am really impressed with that one!!!


----------



## HOYT'n em! (Oct 21, 2011)

i owned two drenalins, a switchback, switchback xt, and a dxt....i liked the drenalin and the switchback...but i think the z7 is a great bow.


----------



## turkeytim (Dec 30, 2009)

I to cant stand Mathews, as far as my opinion goes Im gonna say z7.


----------



## hatchettjack (Jan 16, 2012)

the 2012 mathews mission riot


----------



## Marty216 (Feb 29, 2012)

2010 Reezen 6.5 imo


----------



## schmoe147 (Mar 1, 2011)

Switchback's and MR7


----------



## midwestbowhunt (Feb 16, 2011)

I love my Z7 Mag but I have to go with the MR8. I've been shooting it for 3D and it is definitely my favorite!


----------



## schmel_me (Dec 17, 2003)

Apex7-8 for sure.


----------



## OHIOARCHER36 (Oct 12, 2010)

Switchback (original) . 2010 z7 best by far .


----------



## 2-STROKE (Aug 17, 2006)

I would say without hesitation, the Switchback. I have shot many, and considered purchasing another newer bow - but cannot find another that this solid and well rounded.


----------



## Helimpigpopper (Jan 30, 2012)

My first Mathews bow was the DXT, shot all the bows produced after DXT, I shot the Helim and it just felt right to me. I don't know if it will be great for Mathews, its already be great for me. It's 1 killing machine...6 hogs and a **** within a month.


----------



## tjohnston (Dec 24, 2011)

I may be a little biased, but the MR8 is tough to beat IMO. I think more dealers should be pushing this bow, instead of the Helim.


----------



## CamSpeed (Sep 20, 2004)

Ive owned the Feather Max, Mq1, Rival Pro, Mq32, Ultra2, Lx, Legacy, Switchback XT, Drenalin LD, Dxt , Reezen 6.5, Z9. I may be forgetting a few but you get the idea. I liked the Switchback Xt and the Z9 ..but honestly the best one they built was the Mq1 that bow still shoots up there with the best of em.


----------



## jwelectric (Feb 1, 2012)

hatchettjack said:


> the 2012 mathews mission riot


here, here my friend the best bow I have ever drawn back. Of course I haven't drawn back but two


----------



## SHPoet (Nov 13, 2009)

GANoles09 said:


> Im curious to know to you all fellow archers onto which Mathews bow they considered the best ever and the worst? I have shot the z7 and helim , I consider them great bows. What do you think?
> 
> GANoles09


Switchback XT


----------



## 12pt (Dec 1, 2009)

The DXT and Switchback XT are super but my choice for best would be the Z7.


----------



## bopo2 (Dec 7, 2008)

Apex7,switchback xt,blackmax2
3great bows imo


----------



## Skaggs (Mar 6, 2008)

Mathews monster 7 for sure


----------



## 6xsteelers (Sep 6, 2009)

I Love my Switchback but Mathews really did it with the original Z7, not too short like the extreme (in my opinion). Love the bow smooth, quiet, forgiving and Fast. Everything you need.:thumbs_up


----------



## baldy547 (Jan 2, 2012)

Dont here much about the Z7 Magnum!! thinking about buying one, just wondering why that bow isnt in this list?


----------



## SHOOT-N-STAB (May 23, 2009)

The best was the original Switchback. For the worst, it would be the Outback. Never could get it "right" and ate strings/ cables.


----------



## cmskillern (Sep 29, 2011)

switch back


----------



## commander 318 (Feb 13, 2011)

heli m


----------



## 6xsteelers (Sep 6, 2009)

baldy547 said:


> Dont here much about the Z7 Magnum!! thinking about buying one, just wondering why that bow isnt in this list?


Probably a great bow and even more forgiving then the Z7 with its 32" ATA....well you know how it goes, everybody is making them shorter and lighter. That seems to be the way of the Co.`s are going these days.


----------



## baldy547 (Jan 2, 2012)

6xsteelers said:


> Probably a great bow and even more forgiving then the Z7 with its 32" ATA....well you know how it goes, everybody is making them shorter and lighter. That seems to be the way of the Co.`s are going these days.


ya im going to shoot the Magnum,Z7E,heli-m,and the Vector 32. probably buying one of the them this weekend,I've shot them all a few times but just shooting them again to make sure on my purchase.


----------



## pendejo37 (Jul 4, 2009)

Regular Z7 is the best


----------



## big B ohio (Dec 15, 2006)

OHIOARCHER36 said:


> Switchback (original) . 2010 z7 best by far .


what he said by a long shot i owned both


----------



## big B ohio (Dec 15, 2006)

baldy547 said:


> Dont here much about the Z7 Magnum!! thinking about buying one, just wondering why that bow isnt in this list?


Have you shot one? By far the worst balanced bow mathews ever put out! they wont even set in your hand they are top heavy


----------



## BAMBRANCH (Oct 17, 2008)

Id love to have a Switchback with 65% 60# 29" r hand. Hint hint.......Also Ill never let go of my Prestige........


----------



## Ricky 2feathers (Jan 12, 2012)

No doubt the switchback XT was their best and worst I would agree with others the Outback! The z7 and helim are nice bows this year but went with the Hoyt Vector 32, because it fit and felt better to me this year than the Mathews!


----------



## FCFCharlie (Mar 18, 2010)

My favorite is the 2010 z7. I had more robin hoods with that bow then all my other bows combined. It's a sweet sweet bow. Second would be the SBXT


----------



## Christopher67 (Nov 13, 2009)

big B ohio said:


> Have you shot one? By far the worst balanced bow mathews ever put out! they wont even set in your hand they are top heavy



I have & i love it.


----------



## dwagaman (Nov 7, 2010)

Lol.................


----------



## ozarksbuckslaye (Jul 24, 2008)

CamSpeed said:


> Ive owned the Feather Max, Mq1, Rival Pro, Mq32, Ultra2, Lx, Legacy, Switchback XT, Drenalin LD, Dxt , Reezen 6.5, Z9. I may be forgetting a few but you get the idea. I liked the Switchback Xt and the Z9 ..but honestly the best one they built was the Mq1 that bow still shoots up there with the best of em.


I don't know if it's the best but from my limited experience, the MQ1 was the best bow I have ever owned. I have a Q2XL and an LX at the moment. Both are good shooters but the MQ1 was built on specs right there in that sweet spot between them. I would think the Rival Pro and maybe some of the Apexes are slightly better shooters but for an all around hunting/3D/spot rig, the MQ1 covers all of those bases better than any of the rest that they've made to date imo.


----------



## 3Dblackncamo (Jul 22, 2009)

target rival pro and conquest
hunting -switchback


----------



## catsniper67 (Jan 5, 2011)

I've only shot the Z7 and the Monster 7.0...I bought the Monster


----------



## jimb (Feb 17, 2003)

I've never owned one but I have been beaten by every model of Conquest ever built.


----------



## thencprince1515 (Sep 5, 2011)

Heli-M hands down


----------



## bdr7484 (Sep 3, 2009)

Sbxt z7 drenny in that order


----------



## silver bullet (Mar 24, 2007)

Have to agree on the MQ1. My brother, who is a machinist, drilled and tapped the back of the riser and put a Dead End string stop on his and it's even better. One of the most "shootable" bows that they have made.


----------



## Mr.Wiggles (Dec 29, 2007)

best hunting bow they built was the switchback,all this gridlock stuff is crap compared to the classic style of mathews bows,the new ones look dumb,i still bought a z7x but i'm not liking where they are going with their no valley cams and gridlock crap.I would like to see a switchback with a carbon rod instead of a rollerguard,and that nice smooth easy draw cobra cam,now thats a hunting rig,LOL..NO offence


----------



## 05cummins (Feb 23, 2012)

Dxt


----------



## mathews86 (Mar 31, 2009)

Sbxt and drenalin z9


----------



## pinoyito (Dec 17, 2009)

I don't own a Mathews but the ones i've shot that I liked are the switchback xt, drenalin and the ez7. Worst for me would be the reezen


----------



## bow up (Sep 2, 2010)

My favorite is the Z7 Magnum


----------



## bigblueraptor (Jul 28, 2006)

Original switchback for hunting and apex for target.


----------



## Bassman1969 (Dec 24, 2008)

Sq2


----------



## 187 BOWHUNTER (Feb 13, 2011)

Switchback XT


----------



## Predator (Jan 18, 2003)

For it's time - the MQ-1 for sure.

Switchback (& XT version) probably next but they weren't nearly as dominant for their time as the MQ-1.

Noting Mathews makes anymore is even close to dominant. They've were "caught" and passed a number of years ago.


----------



## Sweaver (Mar 12, 2011)

Outback. Sweet shooter and under 30" ATA. I know the Z7 is short, but I liked the draw of the Outback better. 


Hoyt CRX 35


----------



## badluckmike (Jan 19, 2008)

My opinion; Z7, SBXT, DXT


----------



## JAMBF750 (Jan 7, 2008)

I would say this, I have owned just about every Mathews bow since the SB XT....I was forever sorry I sold mine. Since then I have been trying to replace it. I will say now (IMO), I believe my new HELIm just did (finally) replace the SB XT (may it rest in peace)........................and it's considerably faster, every bit as smooth, quiet, and shock free. This bow just gets better and every time I put an arrow down range. 

To answer the OP....SBXT hands down. But give it a year, discount all the bash talk from the ones that dont own nor ever owned a Mathews, and I believe the HELIm will get more and more respect from the Mathews shooters. 

JAM


----------



## falconduke (Aug 16, 2004)

Switchback XT..Have had ten different ones in the Mathews line...and its awesome


----------



## mathews xt 600 (Jan 5, 2007)

I've owned 5 Mathews bows but have shot them all and the sbxt is by far the most accurate in my hands. As far as vibe and smoothness on the shot it is the z7 in my opinion.


----------



## BucksnBass525 (Feb 21, 2009)

Monster 7


----------



## Bowtoons (Jan 4, 2008)

I thought the Z7 was. Until shooting my Brothers SBXT after tuning it yesterday.


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

The Helim IMO. Has a way better balance and holds on target better than any other Mathews hunting bow I have owned.


----------



## DeerCook (Jan 23, 2006)

Probably the Switchback!! Only bow thats ever been released twice. 
That being said I really really like the MR6, there's just something about that bow........


----------



## bigracklover (Feb 1, 2008)

4x4buck said:


> ORIGINAL switchback hands down.


Yep. I've owned alot of Mathews and the SB is the only one I refuse to sell


----------



## bigracklover (Feb 1, 2008)

DeerCook said:


> Probably the Switchback!! Only bow thats ever been released twice.
> ........


Don't forget the Drenalin, it was re-released as the DR2


----------



## groomzie1 (May 21, 2009)

Switchback only mathews I ever bought still have it.


----------



## clarkinthesky (Mar 7, 2012)

Im absolutley in love with my Outback, if the Helim wasnt a grand for bare bow id be tryin that out though!


----------



## John-in-VA (Mar 27, 2003)

I have had just about all of them I have to say I have a lot of favorites .Switchback ,outback,MQ1,all the conquest bows ,EZ7,But my now favorite has to be the MR7 .The worst Mathews I would have to say the ovation .


----------



## Ohbowhunter815 (Jul 19, 2010)

Swithback. They seemed to get everything right on that bow at least for me, ata, bh, and smoth as silk to draw. Still have it but it doesn't get shot as much.


----------



## DeerCook (Jan 23, 2006)

DeerCook said:


> Probably the Switchback!! Only bow thats ever been released twice.
> That being said I really really like the MR6, there's just something about that bow........





bigracklover said:


> Don't forget the Drenalin, it was re-released as the DR2


Right, but the DR2 was simply a striped down Dren, not the same bow at all. Matter of fact it didn't even have a roller guard.


----------



## 0nepin (Sep 16, 2009)

Drenalin,sbxt,outback,and I really like the new heli-m.the outback also had a very solid wall


----------



## mathews xt 600 (Jan 5, 2007)

DeerCook said:


> Right, but the DR2 was simply a striped down Dren, not the same bow at all. Matter of fact it didn't even have a roller guard.


It had a roller guard without the dampers.


----------



## kc hay seed (Jul 12, 2007)

out of all of them i have shot and here lately not many i liked the MQ-1 the best. i have a old ICON i shoot once in a while just to keep it limber.


----------



## rogersaddler (Feb 4, 2009)

The best target bow I owned was the signature with the mini max cam holds on point very well. for Hunting the drenalin smooth fast and quiet


----------



## eyedoc (Aug 17, 2005)

I have three favorites from Mathews. The Switchback XT, Drenalin and the new Heli-m. I think all three of these are excellent hunting bows.


----------



## Steadfast1 (Jul 22, 2010)

Switchback xt and Z7 magnum. Think the worst is the reezen


----------



## bucks1869 (Jul 25, 2010)

2010 z7 followed closely by the switchback xt


----------



## daniel.thorn318 (Nov 14, 2006)

i had a switchback...excellent bow so it getss my vote


----------



## njarcher17 (Jul 20, 2009)

Switchback xt was imo one of mathews best bows ever.


----------



## bigcountry_king (Feb 9, 2012)

Z7 And The Monster 6.0 ... Been shooting the Monster for Competition.. and it is as unbelievable in speed/accuracy and smoothness as the Z7 is!!! I cannot choose just one... I pick both of em as a tie!


----------



## bowhunt-R (Jul 15, 2006)

I would have to go with the original Z7 followed closely by the switchback xt.


----------



## Dmbecke (Jan 7, 2012)

Sbxt


----------



## hunter terrior (May 15, 2008)

Q2 xl


----------



## bamahntr (Nov 18, 2008)

Switchback XT!! I shoot the new bows every year, just can't seem to give up the SBXT. The only one I realy didn't like much was the Reezen.


----------



## salmon killer (Jun 19, 2011)

I have had many Mathews bows. The best speed bow the ultra max.Hunting, and 3D, spots, you name it bow hands down MQ1. The switchback as 3D, hunting bow.


----------



## asa_low12 (Mar 15, 2008)

MQ1, Rival Pro, Q2XL


----------



## Sagittarius (May 22, 2002)

I vote Monster Safari because of the 7000 series riser and build quality.


----------



## knight stalker (Nov 27, 2006)

Drenlin was nice and the MR series are good shooting bows but i like the Z7 Mag the most i have 3 of them.


----------



## RONMARRIOTT (Apr 11, 2010)

Any of the new MR Series or the REEZEN and because they fit me and my shooting style !


----------



## Jake Regan (Feb 2, 2012)

Most definitely the LX. Best hunting bow I've had to be honest. SBXT as a close second.


----------



## E_Rodrig_SQ2 (Dec 15, 2004)

OHIOARCHER36 said:


> Switchback (original) . 2010 z7 best by far .


Agreed. Have shot an ultralight, Ultra 2, Blackmax, Blackmax 2, Outback, Drenalin, DXT, FX 2, and Legacy, and have owned an SQ2 (another great Mathews bow IMO), original Switchback and currently a z7. The SB and z7 were my favorite two. I sold the Switchback to my cousin who is also my hunting partner, so when he decided to get something different, I WILL be buying to back from him.


----------



## DannyB (Feb 19, 2005)

I've have/had several. Gonna say the Prestige. May be the best all around bow out there.


----------



## ember (Jul 23, 2004)

Conquest


----------



## bldtralr (Jan 23, 2010)

Dld !!!!!!!!


----------



## Saimon (Aug 17, 2011)

Original Switchback IMO :thumbs_up


----------



## asa_low12 (Mar 15, 2008)

DannyB said:


> I've have/had several. Gonna say the Prestige. May be the best all around bow out there.


Yea I didn't mention the prestige but I plan on keeping mine for a long time. I put it up for sale on there and backed out. there's no reason to sell it. Nothing else will be any better..


----------



## flpighunter (Nov 14, 2008)

1.z7
2. Dxt
3. Switchback


----------



## jimrau (Dec 27, 2006)

DannyB said:


> I've have/had several. Gonna say the Prestige. May be the best all around bow out there.


I agree. I don't know why this bow never caught on big. The 29" max DL may be one reason.
That said I agree with most of the favorites mentioned
MQ1
Switchback
Dren
Rival Pro
And I really like the C4


----------



## shadetree (Dec 24, 2008)

I have or have had several and still have a SBXT, Icon, SQ2 and a Z7.
I still like the SBXT. It just fits.
Havn't tried any of the newer ones since the Z7 came out but would like to shoot the Helium or the MR8. I'm a lefty so finding one to try is hard.


----------



## mo_down7 (Aug 26, 2008)

Switchback XT by a long shot IMO... Next up would be the DXT! I also really like the eZ7 a lot... almost bought one this year!


----------



## ILLbucknut (Jul 12, 2007)

Genesis


----------



## TheKid1 (Dec 22, 2011)

Conquest 4
Apex 7
Apex 8
Apex


----------



## thomas brown (Aug 21, 2007)

I bought a drenalin and can't find a reason to get rid of it. It is a killing machine and it fits me just right.


----------



## snapper tapper (Aug 5, 2009)

dren, and ez7


----------



## fraz23 (Aug 7, 2009)

monster 7


----------



## bowhunt80 (Jan 1, 2009)

Z7 Xtreme.


----------



## KSQ2 (Oct 10, 2007)

Loved my Q2!!! Hunted with it for 9 years and have some great memories...


----------



## ridgeline (Jun 25, 2008)

Switchback with a Focus Grip.


----------



## stephensr (Aug 28, 2017)

Hi, new to the board here. Like reading all the posts. Just wondering what was everyone's opinion on the best bow to this point (2017) and how does the Switchback Fair up against the new bows.

Sent from my LG-D850 using Tapatalk


----------



## mxkop (Aug 4, 2004)

Mq-1


----------



## Ingo (Oct 16, 2008)

stephensr said:


> Hi, new to the board here. Like reading all the posts. Just wondering what was everyone's opinion on the best bow to this point (2017) and how does the Switchback Fair up against the new bows.
> 
> Sent from my LG-D850 using Tapatalk


Switchback was a great bow. I personally feel that you can get significantly more speed for only a little sacrifice in the feel of a Switchback in today's better bows. 

Truth is they're all really great now. 



Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## The Southpaw (Sep 22, 2015)

I'll tell you, its tough to beat the Halon. I know that sounds generic, but that thing really shoots.


----------



## ppkaprince98 (Mar 13, 2008)

THis thread should of been a poll.


----------



## WASHECA (Jan 3, 2012)

I had a z light,mq1,q2,switchback,reezen 7.,z7 extreme,no cam htr,z3 over almost 20yrs. of all id like to have the switchback back and maybe the z7x. the 2 I couldn't get rid of fast enuf was the mq1(but I think it had a faulty riser, it would eat cables like candy) and the reezen. doesn't matter now, I happily shoot a elite synergy.


----------



## Spurlucky (Aug 7, 2011)

Mathews Switchback XT. Had a MQ32 and that was ok, but not as nice.


----------



## KSandTXbowman (Dec 5, 2004)

Shot most of the mathews. MQ1 was awesome and at the time I couldnt think it could get any better. The outback was a great shooter too. The switchback add to the list. Now the Halon 5. Tops the list for me.


----------



## gjmen (Jan 4, 2007)

Doesn't Mathews claim the Conquest has won more tournaments than any other bow?


----------



## scslingin (Jan 24, 2017)

I love my Monster Wake. I've owned an HTR and Halon 6. The Wake is heavier, but that doesn't bother me, I actually like it. It sits on target. I love the grip. The short brace height is a non-issue. The only other Mathews I owned was back in about 1994.


----------



## Had a Hoyt (Nov 28, 2006)

The best Mathews bow I ever bought was the last one I bought. I learned my lesson on that bow. They just got way to ugly for my taste and they never hit the speed rating. Expensive lesson.

They will need to change dramatically to bring me back. Think carbon riser and not ugly. And they need to hit the speed rating.


----------



## bambikiller (Feb 27, 2004)

Love the wake 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jerald Barris (Jun 25, 2009)

Carbon defiant of course. Lol. I've owned the switchback xt - by far best shooting of one's I owned also heaviest. I then had a dxt great shooter. I then had a z7 extreme very smooth bow but ugly IMHO. Finally I owned the creed xs which I found to draw with a huge clunk but for whatever reason it did not do this with an arrow loaded. I've actually owned two switchback xts if that says anything. I purchased a second as a back up bow years after switching to Hoyt. Imho Mathew's started taking a backseat to these new carbon bows. They're dead in the hand. The newest Mathew's I shot was the htr. I almost bought that bow new thus year but find a deal on a carbon defiant. I would have no problem going back to Mathew's bows if they gave me a reason. A super smooth shooting actual solo cam carbon 30" ata bow hunt LG the waffles with a 7" brace height could care less about the speed if over 315 would entice me.


----------



## jodipuma (Feb 24, 2011)

Switchback xt or z7


----------



## Daave (Jul 22, 2005)

There are a lot of great bows made my Mathews. Honestly in my opinion the question should be what was the best hunting bow ever made, what was the best target bow ever made by any company. To me the answers would be a switchback for hunting and a Conquest 4 for target. Nothing even comes close to either one of those bows even now. As far as that whole carbon rise BS, carbon is very light, light bows need weight. Heavy bows that are engineered right don't need much. Heavier is better, heavier is stronger, smooth is fast.


----------



## Jerald Barris (Jun 25, 2009)

dbow said:


> There are a lot of great bows made my Mathews. Honestly in my opinion the question should be what was the best hunting bow ever made, what was the best target bow ever made by any company. To me the answers would be a switchback for hunting and a Conquest 4 for target. Nothing even comes close to either one of those bows even now. As far as that whole carbon rise BS, carbon is very light, light bows need weight. Heavy bows that are engineered right don't need much. Heavier is better, heavier is stronger, smooth is fast.


Spend some time behind a Hoyt carbon bow. You'll be a believer.


----------



## psychobaby111 (Mar 23, 2008)

No cam


----------



## Gerd (Mar 1, 2017)

Conquest C4.


----------



## Sir SickALot (Jun 19, 2014)

ChillX

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## mjs197515 (Aug 8, 2017)

I'd say the Halon 32 is their best overall. It has a great draw cycle, solid wall, and it's fast. Lot of other Mathews bows had those things as well but I fell the Halon 32 to be the best. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Birdieman (Feb 18, 2013)

Conquest!


----------



## BARBWIRE (Feb 12, 2015)

Hunting-last years Halon 7
target-Apex 8 or TRX.
Ive worked on tons of mathews over the years and still amazes me how well a SWB tunes and shoots.Had 2 SWBXT's come in this week with original s/c on em and still shooting bullet holes threw a WB.


----------



## Giger (Feb 24, 2009)

I like how people actually committing to an answer on this. It's totally subjective, and there is not an answer to this question. The answer, that you'll receive, is whatever the bow that person is or has shot. Other than that, they've never produced a "best bow", just a lot of good ones that were best bows for some.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Uzurmnd247 (Jun 1, 2009)

Target- Conquest 4, Hunting-MR6


----------



## Robspartacus (Feb 20, 2017)

Admittedly with limited experience especially with Mathews, I would say the Conquest was a phenomenal bow but after shooting a No Cam TRG I would say it's the best but both are slower bows (but accurate as all get out). I've heard really good things about the Halon Comp and TRX. Some good shooters around these parts swear by them.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jim p (Oct 29, 2003)

Next years model.


----------



## mossihornslayer (Apr 1, 2005)

SQ2 was very good in its day and I shot the DXT very good. I won several 3d shoots with one. Outback was a great hunting bow for me. I had one crackerized when it first came out and it was a killer.


----------



## JCole1993 (Aug 21, 2010)

I've owned almost all mathews since the outback, the 3 that stand out most would be z7, switchback xt, halon. Not necessarily in that order, as for pure hunting bows you can't beat them


----------



## Leif sybesma (Jan 12, 2020)

GANoles09 said:


> Im curious to know to you all fellow archers onto which Mathews bow they considered the best ever and the worst? I have shot the z7 and helim , I consider them great bows. What do you think?
> 
> GANoles09


Helim was my favorite


----------



## 957878 (Dec 10, 2020)

I would’ve sait VXR 31.5 but now, it’s V3. I’m keeping my VXR but if I did not have it, I would buy v3 over VXR


----------



## leoncrandall74 (Apr 9, 2017)

stephensr said:


> Hi, new to the board here. Like reading all the posts. Just wondering what was everyone's opinion on the best bow to this point (2017) and how does the Switchback Fair up against the new bows.
> 
> Sent from my LG-D850 using Tapatalk


3 years later... the original switchback is still top dog in my opinion 

Sent from my SM-G532M using Tapatalk


----------



## bgbowhunter (Oct 30, 2012)

MQ1


----------

